# "Lost Rolls" Project



## cgw (Dec 13, 2016)

Smart and worthwhile:

http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/...on=inside-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2016)

Agreed.   I think the exhibition they're planning sounds like fun.   Wish I could go!

Thanks for the link.


----------

